# Checking out the AimCam FPV shooting glasses



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So I got in my AimCam glasses... and they're super easy to use, the picture is pretty good... and I think with just a touch of tinkering and maybe a little video editing, they will be an almost indispensable tool for teaching in the shooting sports.

Really, the only suggestion I have on how to make them better is to add a zoom feature so that everything can be magnified a little more... very useful when the video is small and detail is lost otherwise...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Pretty cool.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I looked for them.. didnt fiNd them. But they look very clear.. awesome bill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That does make for some interesting shooting videos .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Certainly does make a lot of sense, should be a great help while shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good review Bill! Now, keep those videos commin!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great. Ideo


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops, great video


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks good mr hays


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, more to come!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Fantastic idea whose time has come, brilliant!


----------

